# Rank the Races: Who could resist the temptation of evil the best?



## Aranaug (Sep 25, 2002)

Who could resist the temptations of evil the best? 
-The Maiar
-The Elves
-The Dwarves
-The Ents
-The Hobbits
-The Men

And please make a list when you post, and if you could state why that would be appreciated.


----------



## Ice Man (Sep 25, 2002)

All mortal races would be extremely vunerable, since they know they will die and they unconciously wish to never die.

edit: accidently sent the message before I was finished...

This wish would make them blindly power hungry, for they would be always seeking the power to overcome death itself. And so they would become slaves of the temation of evil in this attemp to find the strenght and power to defeat death.


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 26, 2002)

Dwarves - 'cuz they were specifically made to resist evil
Maiar - even though lots were messed up by Morgoth
elves - I don't know. Just because.
Ents - I don't either. Not much is known about them.
humans - they're last. sorry, dudes.

I don't really know about the nasssty hobbitses. If I had to stick them in there, I'd put them after Maiar. I can't really decide since we only really learn about a few nasssty hobbitses from the books. oh well.


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 26, 2002)

Dwarves may resist fire, magic (rings),other's will ... but they cannot resist to evil, as an emotion. I believe dwarves and men have the same capabilities of resisting. The Maiar, too shouldn't be put first because of being powerful. We know many were corrupted by Melkor (Balrogs). So it leaves elves and ents. They have both showed excellent resistance, but I have to choose the ents because of 1-2 individual elves (Maeglin, Eil, perhaps even Feanor).
As for our beloved hobbits, they are just like men (probably a bit better).
So my list:

Ents
Elves
Maiar
Hobbits
Dwarves
Men
Dragons


----------



## Aranaug (Sep 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gate7ole _
> *Dwarves may resist fire, magic (rings),other's will ... but they cannot resist to evil, as an emotion. I believe dwarves and men have the same capabilities of resisting. The Maiar, too shouldn't be put first because of being powerful. We know many were corrupted by Melkor (Balrogs). So it leaves elves and ents. They have both showed excellent resistance, but I have to choose the ents because of 1-2 individual elves (Maeglin, Eil, perhaps even Feanor).
> As for our beloved hobbits, they are just like men (probably a bit better).
> *




The elf angle all depends on how you look at it. I generally agree with the idea that the orcs were just tortured and corrupted elves. So in my mind while they developed into separate societies, they stemmed from the same race. 
The Maiar were corrupted, examples are the Balrogs and Sauron. 
We all know of evil men. 
Dwarves have had the sour apple mostly only mentioned in the Sil. 
The Hobbits seem to have a few cases as well (possibly Gollum). 
The ents, I don't think were corrupted so much as they grow more and more like the trees. 
Actually I have a question, were trolls just what Melkor or did he corrupt some??? I don't recall. 
And I hadn't even thought about dragons. Well I guess they'd have the lowest amount fo resistance they are pure evil created only by Melkor.


----------



## Ceorl (Sep 27, 2002)

I believe that dwarves were the most resistant to evil as they did not understand it, the only thing that could master their hearts was gold and the lust for it. This sometimes drove them to do evil deeds but for the most part was not evil in itself.

The maiar I believe do not even enter this category as they are above all other races. they come top in any case.

The Ents I believe resisted evil very well also, although we have seen evidence of cruel and evil trees(huorns, old man willow)

Humans were probably the most open to evil although they had other benefits that did not concern this topic.

Dragons were pure evil and so, like the Maiar do not even fit into this category

The Ents would come in just behind the Ents I think.

So my list stands as follows;

Maiar-above categorisation
=====================
The Dwarves
The Ents
Elves
Humans
=====================
Dragons-dont resist evil at all


----------



## DMEII (Sep 27, 2002)

*Resisting Evil?*

Just from what I have read it would be:
1. Ents
2. Elves
3. Dwarves
4. Hobbits
5. Men
Although I feel that Hobbits and Men probably are a lot alike in that sense.
Dave


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 27, 2002)

The LotR proved that even Hobbits can be converted to Evil (Ted Sandyman). 
Anyway, my choice would be the Ents. they were created for the sole purpose of protection: protection of the other trees, eachother and the very earth. Yavanna would not bring into creation something that was so strong (they are Maiar, after all) that could be capable of evil. Only Ilúvatar, I think, could create beings with complete freedom of choice in all of their matters (ie. the Children of Ilúvatar). Ents had free will, obviously: but I don't think they were actually capable of becoming completely evil. Sure, eventually they could turn into Huorns; but even then they could no be commanded, and would have even less free will, so whatever bad things they would do could not be counted as evil because they did not know fully why they were doing what they were doing. And even as Hurons they could be minded and commanded by some, mainly the Ents. 
So Ents are at the top of my list (no point in even considering the Maiar, I think: what was Sauron??).


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Sep 28, 2002)

Why haven't you included the Valar?
I think they are the ones to best withstand Evil......though they had not always been successful in this.
But the point is that the Vala had been created to in return create _good_ and as it is told, they did not even undersood _evil_ !
So I definitely think they would be the ones.
All the other races had one common feature which can at any time and in any suitable circumstance become the _reason_ for this race to "fall into darkness" - they all were not quite well aware of their ultimate fate. Whch means a feeling of uncertainty > which leads to sometimes even unconscious fear > fear can be the fastest way to "darkness".
What do you say?


----------



## Aragorn12345 (Sep 28, 2002)

hobbits
elves
dwarves 
men
dragons


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 28, 2002)

Ack! Dudes! You need to read The Sil! The Dwarves were specifically made to resist Morgoth's evil! You know, Morgoth? The most biggest, baddest, scariest, bad dude there ever was? The Dwarves were definitely the best at resisting evil. 
Like I said before, look at all the Maiar that were corrupted by Morgoth! Sure, maybe you can forgive them because he's the most biggest, baddest, scariest, bad dude there ever was, but lots were still messed up. There we go. Lots of examples of corrupted Maiar. 
There are also lots of examples of corrupted elves, but they had a different case than the Maiar. They were captured and messed with, while the Maiar came willingly. oh well. I just don't like elves. Whoops!  
I think that we'd all agree that humans are the worst. 
I should've classified Ents and hobbitses together. I'd need to have more examples from both of them. oh well.


----------



## Celebthôl (Oct 3, 2002)

*yeah*

I noiced that most of u put ents at thetop but they did turn evil think about the old forest! neway my list is as follows
Elves
Hobbits
Ents
Dwarves
Maiar
Men

Coz thats wot i think 

Jiffa


----------



## Celebthôl (Oct 3, 2002)

*Yes*

On reading ur reply YayGollum i guess u didnt read LOTR where they fight evil dwarves. Also id like to add elves never turned bad on account of like magic or nethin only through oaths i.e. the oath of fëanor and through torture n stuff by morgoth i.e when they turn into orcs/Goblins

Jiff


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 4, 2002)

Tom Bombadil-nothing could make him evil, and he couldn't care less about a ring, he would just throw it away, but if he decided to he could wield it and use it for good.
Gollum-he spent all those hundreds of years with the ring and never turned completely to evil, now that takes some will power.
Ents-someone evil is bound to cut down a tree, and that would get them ****ed, no chance of them being evil.
Maiar-well we already know of 2 that turned bad, and Saruman was close enough to being a Maiar, so we could say 3.
Dwarves-there just so damn resistant and strong.
Elves-they got turned into evil orcs, and yes you could say thats because they were tortured, but what about Maeglin and his dad? That had nothing to do with Feanor either.
Nasssty Hobbitses- I'm puttin them here cause most of them would do anything to save their own skin, they don't care about anything else but themselve's, food, and beer.
Men-what a bunch of losers, all they want is power, and they were too weak to destroy the ring.


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 4, 2002)

Ummm...yes, I read LOTR. Why else would I like Gollum so much? oh well. What part of LOTR are you talking about anyways? Evil Dwarves? Am I missing a section?


----------



## Ynhockey (Oct 5, 2002)

Although many will probably disagree, I'd say Hobbits are the worst, save dragons. Sure, Frodo, Bilbo, Sam, etc. all resisted the ring, while people like Boromir couldn't, it was because Frodo was warned by Gandalf - a person Frodo considered to be like a God - same goes for Sam, etc... men, though, aren't so bad. Boromir was warned against the ring, but he could not imagine its pure evil and besides, the only influential enough person to affect Boromir would be his father Denethor... who also wanted the Ring. Elves, Dwarves and Ents are almost immune to evil (a few exceptions, but mainly), Maiar don't even belong, because they are the only ones who have actually SEEN creation and destruction (the first Melkor vs. all wars when he destroyed the lights), so some of them who want power would join Melkor - has nothing to do with good or evil. So my list would be:

Ainur
=========
Dwarves
Ents
Elves
Men
Hobbits


Dwarves are above all else, because they were created especially to resist the evil or Melkor (and thus, Sauron too), and all the bad dwarves turned 'bad' because of their lust for gold. Please correct me if I'm wrong, but there was never a dwarf who server Melkor/Sauron... Ents are above Elves, because we've seen that Elves CAN become evil, while Ents can only become bad, like the dwarves (not evil).

In case I've been unclear, my definition of evil in Tolkien's world is a power/willingness to destroy everything, regardless of what it is, in order to ultimately gain control over Arda. In other words, evil is Melkor, Sauron and those who have served them.


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 5, 2002)

Yay for Ynhockey! I couldn't have said it better!


----------



## Celebthôl (Oct 7, 2002)

Yes yaygollum there were evil dwarves i think they fought at erebor against the lke town and dale and the lonley mountain! they are only breifly mensioned it says that they were taken out of the east and corrupted by sauron
Celeb


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 7, 2002)

Sounds cool! Got a quote? I've never seen that part.


----------



## Celebthôl (Oct 7, 2002)

it may take a few days to get the answer as there is no clear name for them in the appendix's but i'll try to get it as soon asap


----------



## Uminya (Oct 7, 2002)

It is said in the Hobbit that there were some alliances between the orcs and dwarves in very, very rare cases, and elsewhere it is mentioned that a few paid homage to the Dark Lord.

They are greedy, besides that, and is greed not the root of all evil?


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 7, 2002)

Well, for the first thing you said, I'd call that looking out for number one, not evil. Yes, greed is said to be the root of all evil. Who came up with that saying? Humans. Thank you. Was it ever mentioned in LOTR? I doubt it. I conclude that the notion of greed being the root of all evil is just crazy talk. Well, obviously, if The Sil. says that Dwarves were specifically made to resist evil, and we definitely know that Dwarves are greedy! Am I right? Of course!


----------



## Morgaphry (Oct 7, 2002)

*The Elves*

In the appendices of LOTR it says that in the War of the Ring in the Second age, it says that people of all the races fought on both sides for good and evil, except for the Elves who were all united under Gil-Galad

Morgaphry


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 7, 2002)

Right. I'm just saying that when the Dwarves are helping out evil, they're just doing it to help themselves. Not because they're having fun. oh well.


----------



## TheDarkElf (Oct 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Glorfindel1187 _
> *Tom Bombadil-nothing could make him evil, and he couldn't care less about a ring, he would just throw it away, but if he decided to he could wield it and use it for good.
> *



I disagree. Bombadil may be a power greater then most, but he could not wield the ring for good. He was above the ring, it's power would not affect him. Therefore IMO two things would happen:

1) Just like when he put the ring on, nothing would happen. He had no hold over the ring, and it had no hold over him, so he could not wield it.

or

2) He would use it for good, but everything he did would turn to evil, just like if Gandalf or Galadrial used it. Even if he had the intention of good, it would corrupt him because the ring itself is evil, and it has only one master, Sauron.


----------



## Ragnarok (Oct 15, 2002)

1. Tom - I know, he's not a race, but he's just so darn humble and non-evil.
2. Ents - Name one thing an ent did wrong.
3. Hobbits - They were all nice.
4. Elves - Not too many bad elves, just mean, immoral and selfish ::cough Feanor cough::. 
5. Dwarves - I dunno, they just seem rude sometimes.
6. Maiar - Need I remind you of Balrogs?
7. Men - Numenor, Umbar, Easterlings, Nazgul. Enough said.


----------



## Lord Tuor (Oct 16, 2002)

1 - tom 
2 - ents
3 - dwarves
4 - hobbits
5 - elves
6 - humans

It is human nature to be corrupt + it says in LOTR that men are greedy for power. Also just look at the Nazgul and Easterlings they are obviously evil


----------



## Thomas Baggins (Oct 16, 2002)

This is the order I think they should go in
elves
maiar
ents
dwarves
eagles
hobbits 
men
Arovorn


----------



## Éomond (Oct 16, 2002)

Ents
Hobbs
Elves
Dwarves
Men

Ent's would resist the most I think, I mean, just look at 'em! They don't want power. They really like to keep to themselves. 
Tom??? Well, he's part Man, right? So he mite be in the middle of my list.


----------



## aDaHe (Oct 16, 2002)

ents
elves
hobbits
dwarves
men


again i think that people like tom B. and even gandalf were in there essence immune to the power of the ring. while tom was abouve it gandalfs will was abouve its power to corrupt. maiar i do not know so i will not rank them. 

i think that we are talking about each races ability to resist evil, but not to be evil. ents could be evil (harouns(spelling)) and men could be the worst in their time

but dwarves i think while unable to be corrupted by others, lets them selves become corrupt by their greed.(the root of all evil) and even to help others that are evil to further their perpose is an evil act.


----------

